# What do You Think



## Paintlover24 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am thinking about joining the local Sheriff's mounted posse. I main reason I am considering this is because I have a horse that is pretty bomb proof (I know that night not be the description but he is pretty good.) 

I just wanted to ask what you guys think. 






This is not a great picture of him. I can never get him to prick his ears the brat.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 6, 2009)

I think he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Paintlover24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank You. I am very lucky to have him.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Sep 6, 2009)

Go for it !!!....He'a a very hanesome fella!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 6, 2009)

Hubby and I are part of the mounted Sheriff's Posse.  We are sworn members of the Sheriff's.  We are not a parade posse, if you will forgive the expression.  We live in a very high tourist  area [Yosemite], we have to search and rescue [if possible] in unforgivable terrian... you get the drift....we are trained to do a lot more than some Posse's in other areas.  A boom proof horse still needs training - helicopter, crowd control, etc.,  - all challenges to a horse... depending on the level of your Posse requirments and involvement with the Sherriff's.

Very rewarding, very hard work.     Regardless of your involvement - flat land search, mountain search, urban seach... tracking, GPS, Map and Compass...etc... all very good skills to learn and I highly recommend it.  You and your horse will benefit from the training and experience.  Go for it!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool!  And he doesn't prick his ears because he is obviously in love with and very focused on you!  (You need someone acting very foolish just off camera in front of him!)


----------



## Paintlover24 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Hubby and I are part of the mounted Sheriff's Posse.  We are sworn members of the Sheriff's.  We are not a parade posse, if you will forgive the expression.  We live in a very high tourist  area [Yosemite], we have to search and rescue [if possible] in unforgivable terrian... you get the drift....we are trained to do a lot more than some Posse's in other areas.  A boom proof horse still needs training - helicopter, crowd control, etc.,  - all challenges to a horse... depending on the level of your Posse requirments and involvement with the Sherriff's.
> 
> Very rewarding, very hard work.     Regardless of your involvement - flat land search, mountain search, urban seach... tracking, GPS, Map and Compass...etc... all very good skills to learn and I highly recommend it.  You and your horse will benefit from the training and experience.  Go for it!


Thank You Bronco, I live in the Florida area and it just sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## Paintlover24 (Sep 7, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Cool!  And he doesn't prick his ears because he is obviously in love with and very focused on you!  (You need someone acting very foolish just off camera in front of him!)


Usually that is my mom but she was the one taking the picture that day and I had no other victims to help.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep track of all your expenses; uniforms, approved tack, farrier, feed, miles driven, etc., .... you can write that off at tax time. 

One last word of advise.  'You are your own safety monitor' 
.....never ever put your self in any situation that you feel is too dangerous for yourself, your horse or the public.  Sometimes the SO will send you somewhere that is not the best for horse and rider - just know it is OK to say No.


----------



## ducks4you (Sep 8, 2009)

Go for it!  It'll be worth it especially being part of a successful search and rescue.   Make sure that your horse is not afraid of dogs.  Sometimes strange dogs will charge your horse and you'll be off and running.  I'm sure that the group you'll be a part of will help.


----------

